# Racconto mia esperienza installazione Gentoo

## Suricata

Ho trovato la guida di Gentoo davvero ottima, chiara, piena di spiegazioni anche per chi sta a zero con certi argomenti. Inoltre, Google Translator riesce a tradurla molto bene in italiano, poche volte ho dovuto leggere il testo in inglese per assicurarmi del significato originario.

Ho notato che si potrebbe ricavare una mina guida che propone solo i passi più semplici ed automatizzati, e mi pare che sul Web ci sono. Inoltre, lo comunico come semplice pensiero che ho avuto, si potrebbe automatizzare molto il processo di installazione con uno script, nel caso in cui uno si accontenti delle impostazioni più standard ed automatiche (può essere che esista una derivata quasi identica concepita così).

Consigliare l'automatizzazione dei processi toglie uno dei grandi motivi per usare Gentoo: la personalizzazione, però non la impedisce, resterebbe sempre possibile seguire diversi percorsi. Mentre un vantaggio (con pro e contro) che resta è la compilazione dai sorgenti.

Io ho un AMD Athlon X2 64 bit Dual Core e ho scoperto che posso attivare l'opzione --opteron-sse3, che i binari generici non prevedono. Da una parte, c'è il vantaggio di poter compilare qualcosa di perfettamente aderente e ottimizzato per la macchina di destinazione, dall'altra... tra compilazione del sistema e del kernel ci ha messo quasi 9 ore... Senza contare il tempo per leggere, capire, e simili.

Temo che anche gli aggiornamenti possano essere più lunghi del solito. Considerando che ho un PC ormai vecchio, credo che la musica cambia con i moderni PC, però dovrei vedere di quanto.

Purtroppo, genkernel era messo dopo nella guida, ho seguito la strada manuale e qualcosa è andato storto, se avvio il sistema ho un kernel panic e si ferma tutto. Dovrei provare a ricompilare quello, sperando di reinserirmi bene nella guida.

Inoltre, non ho impostato USE e forse ho compilato più roba del necessario. Grosso modo resta un sistema per esperti. Volevo almeno la soddisfazione di vederlo funzionare dopo 9 ore di compilazione...

----------

## oscarandrea

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> Ho trovato la guida di Gentoo davvero ottima, chiara, piena di spiegazioni anche per chi sta a zero con certi argomenti. Inoltre, Google Translator riesce a tradurla molto bene in italiano, poche volte ho dovuto leggere il testo in inglese per assicurarmi del significato originario.
> 
> Ho notato che si potrebbe ricavare una mina guida che propone solo i passi più semplici ed automatizzati, e mi pare che sul Web ci sono. Inoltre, lo comunico come semplice pensiero che ho avuto, si potrebbe automatizzare molto il processo di installazione con uno script, nel caso in cui uno si accontenti delle impostazioni più standard ed automatiche (può essere che esista una derivata quasi identica concepita così).
> 
> Consigliare l'automatizzazione dei processi toglie uno dei grandi motivi per usare Gentoo: la personalizzazione, però non la impedisce, resterebbe sempre possibile seguire diversi percorsi. Mentre un vantaggio (con pro e contro) che resta è la compilazione dai sorgenti.
> ...

 

preferisco di gran lunga un installazione così, tolta la compilazione ci sono 15 minuti di installazione, per quanto riguarda il tuo processore usa nelle cflag nel make.conf

```
 -march=native
```

poi per ottimizzare ancora di più definisci sia nelle USE sia in CPU_FLAGS_X86 (sempre nel make.conf) le istruzioni delle cpu che ricavi da  app-portage/cpuid2cpuflags.

Per il tempo di compilazione, evita di inserire moduli che non ti servono, tieni solo il minimo indispensabile, e quando compili definisci  -j  per esempio per un dual core -j3

Anch'io non ho una cpu "adatta" pentium2020m (dual core), uso solo wm invece che de, i3wm nel mio caso, uso firefox e libreoffice binari (sono presenti nei repo) per evitare di compilarli, meno software hai meno tempo in aggiornamento spendi, rimani anche nel ramo stable per ricevere meno aggiornamenti.

L'errore del kernel panic cosa dice?

ps: faccio parte del team di traduzione, quale pagine hai trovato in inglese? vedrò quello che posso fare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> Ho notato che si potrebbe ricavare una mina guida che propone solo i passi più semplici ed automatizzati, e mi pare che sul Web ci sono. Inoltre, lo comunico come semplice pensiero che ho avuto, si potrebbe automatizzare molto il processo di installazione con uno script,  nel caso in cui uno si accontenti delle impostazioni più standard ed automatiche 

 

Ci hanno gia' provato in molti a fare qualcosa del genere ma non e' cosi' semplice come si puo' pensare. Gentoo e' prima di tutto scelta e con certe scelte cambiano anche i passaggi d'installazione (penso soprattutto alla scelta del init system OpenRC e systemd).

Negli anni ci hanno provato in molti a fare questo lavoro ma tutti i progetti sono caduti nell'oblio. Penso che una ragione sta anche nel fatto che essendo rolling release una volta che l'hai installata non ti serve reinstallarla ma resta sempre aggiornata.

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> (può essere che esista una derivata quasi identica concepita così).

 

In effetti esiste Sabayon che e' nata proprio qui sul forum dall'utente (tra l'altro italiano) lxnay (qui trovi il primo post dell'annuncio). Ora anche sabayon si e' evoluta e non usa piu' portage come package manager principale, ma si puo' impostare comunque ancora.

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> Temo che anche gli aggiornamenti possano essere più lunghi del solito. Considerando che ho un PC ormai vecchio, credo che la musica cambia con i moderni PC, però dovrei vedere di quanto.

 

Dipende da cosa installi, se presempio stai nel ramo stable puoi usare alcuni grossi pacchetti binari precompilati (libreoffice, firefox, google-chrome,...), e con xfce come DE stai sul una configurazione light.

[quote="Suricata"]Purtroppo, genkernel era messo dopo nella guida, ho seguito la strada manuale e qualcosa è andato storto, se avvio il sistema ho un kernel panic e si ferma tutto.

Se riesci a postare l'errore e come hai configurato la macchina possiamo darti una mano, siamo qui per quello.

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> Dovrei provare a ricompilare quello, sperando di reinserirmi bene nella guida.

 

Si basta che configuri la rete e poi monti le partizioni e fai il chroot e da li sei nella tua gentoo.

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> Grosso modo resta un sistema per esperti. 

 

Si in gentoo si ha bisogno di qualche nozione in piu', ma con un po' di pazienza e buona volonta' con il tempo si capisce (la documentazione, forums e chat sono sempre li per aiutare).

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> Volevo almeno la soddisfazione di vederlo funzionare dopo 9 ore di compilazione...

 

Non demordere e una volta installata provala per vedere se fa al caso tuo

----------

## Suricata

-j3 l'ho usato  :Smile:  per quanto riguarda il resto ormai è compilato e non ripeto il lungo processo  :Shocked: 

 *oscarandrea wrote:*   

> ps: faccio parte del team di traduzione, quale pagine hai trovato in inglese? vedrò quello che posso fare

 

Grande! Ho fatto traduzioni difficili di temi informatici dall'inglese all'italiano (es. Secushare Anonimato e altre pagine), potrei contribuire nei ritagli di tempo. Comunque mi riferivo anche ai vari strumenti GNU che sono pieni di informazioni e spiegazioni in inglese.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> puoi usare alcuni grossi pacchetti binari precompilati

 

Questa è un'ottima cosa, dal punto di vista della sicurezza (non che io ne abbia così bisogno, è un po' una questione di principio...) la parte più importante che deve essere compilata da sorgenti è il sistema operativo. Quello che possono fare le varie app è limitato dai permessi e comunque circoscritto alle app stesse. Così si compila da sorgente esattamente ciò che ha più senso compilare.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non demordere e una volta installata provala per vedere se fa al caso tuo

 

Non riporto l'errore del kernel perché lo ricompilerò con genkernel, penso di potercela fare, grazie!

----------

## oscarandrea

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> -j3 l'ho usato  per quanto riguarda il resto ormai è compilato e non ripeto il lungo processo 
> 
>  *oscarandrea wrote:*   ps: faccio parte del team di traduzione, quale pagine hai trovato in inglese? vedrò quello che posso fare 
> 
> Grande! Ho fatto traduzioni difficili di temi informatici dall'inglese all'italiano (es. Secushare Anonimato e altre pagine), potrei contribuire nei ritagli di tempo. Comunque mi riferivo anche ai vari strumenti GNU che sono pieni di informazioni e spiegazioni in inglese.
> ...

 

fai richiesta per entrare nel team di traduzione, comunque gestisci bene il tuo make.conf, così  tutti i software che compilerai in futuro (o che si aggiornano) li avrai ottimizzati 

questo è il mio make.conf, prendilo come esempio, non è nulla di che e le flag le devi gestire in base alle tue esigenze, ma se puoi ottimizzare per la tua cpu fallo! è questo lo spirito di gentoo  :Razz: 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

USE="png jpeg mpeg  gtk mp4 vpx x264 x265 matroska win32codecs lame mp3 flac faac vorbins  unicode gif svg pdf rar unrar wifi synthax X ext4  \ 

 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 -bluetooth -systemd pulseaudio \ 

ssse3 "

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 \ 

ssse3 "

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

LINGUAS="it"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="10"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" --deep --keep-going --verbose --verbose-conflicts --with-bdeps y --autounmask-write --complete-graph "

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="lz4"

L10N="it"

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Suricata wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   puoi usare alcuni grossi pacchetti binari precompilati 
> 
> Questa è un'ottima cosa, dal punto di vista della sicurezza (non che io ne abbia così bisogno, è un po' una questione di principio...) la parte più importante che deve essere compilata da sorgenti è il sistema operativo. Quello che possono fare le varie app è limitato dai permessi e comunque circoscritto alle app stesse. Così si compila da sorgente esattamente ciò che ha più senso compilare.

 

Ricorda che questi pacchetti (sono 4 o 5 ma quelli che richiedeno tanto tempo e risorse) funzionano solo se resti nel ramo stabile

----------

## Suricata

Sono riuscito ad avere un kernel funzionante, però il sistema mi presenta una riga di comando. Posso accedere come root o come utente secondario (che ho creato), teoricamente dovevo avere plasma e systemd (questo è il profilo che ho scelto), ho letto che alcuni devono scrivere 'startx', ma a me non funziona, così come non funziona "systemctl xdm start", systemctl risponde, ma 'xdm' non gli sta bene, nemmeno le varianti.

Avrei gradito vederlo in funzione almeno una volta (faccio prove su un HD da battaglia)...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> Sono riuscito ad avere un kernel funzionante, però il sistema mi presenta una riga di comando. Posso accedere come root o come utente secondario (che ho creato), teoricamente dovevo avere plasma e systemd (questo è il profilo che ho scelto), ho letto che alcuni devono scrivere 'startx', ma a me non funziona, così come non funziona "systemctl xdm start", systemctl risponde, ma 'xdm' non gli sta bene, nemmeno le varianti.

 

Come hai installato plasma? Cosa ti dice quando lanci il comando startx?

----------

## oscarandrea

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> Sono riuscito ad avere un kernel funzionante, però il sistema mi presenta una riga di comando. Posso accedere come root o come utente secondario (che ho creato), teoricamente dovevo avere plasma e systemd (questo è il profilo che ho scelto), ho letto che alcuni devono scrivere 'startx', ma a me non funziona, così come non funziona "systemctl xdm start", systemctl risponde, ma 'xdm' non gli sta bene, nemmeno le varianti.
> 
> Avrei gradito vederlo in funzione almeno una volta (faccio prove su un HD da battaglia)...

 

Ma il profilo non ti installa nulla definisce solo le delle use ad altre configurazioni, adesso tu devi installare ciò che ti serve

----------

## oscarandrea

Senti a me su quel pc lascia perdere plasma, cambia profilo e metti solo desktop (io preferisco openrc ma dettagli), e prova qualche wm tipo i3wm (che io uso), fluxbox, openbox etc ci metterai un casino ad aggiornare e mantenere plasma, poi ovvio che una volta installato è diverso aggiornare in quanto mentre aggiorna puoi fare altro con il pc, però vedi tu.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *oscarandrea wrote:*   

> e prova qualche wm tipo i3wm (che io uso), fluxbox, openbox etc

 

Si ma attenzione che questi sono solo window manager e no desktop enviroment. Se vuoi qualcosa di piu' completo, come gia' detto, installa xfce

----------

## oscarandrea

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *oscarandrea wrote:*   e prova qualche wm tipo i3wm (che io uso), fluxbox, openbox etc 
> 
> Si ma attenzione che questi sono solo window manager e no desktop enviroment. Se vuoi qualcosa di piu' completo, come gia' detto, installa xfce

 

si esatto alla fine sono scelte personali, ma kde si tira dietro davvero troppe dipendenze pesanti da compilare, xfce è un buon compromesso

----------

## sabayonino

xdm comeè  presentato nella guida è  per openrc , non funziona con systemd

Xdm con openrc permette di settare il proprio login-manager in un file di configurazione.

in systemd , se è presente il .service relativo , lo puoi avviare/abilitare direttamente.

devi scegliere un login manager appropriato (sddm ? , lightdm ? , altro ? ) ed avviare quello.

```
# systemctl start sddm && systemctl enable sddm
```

oppure

```
# systemctl start lightdm && systemctl enable lightdm
```

o quello che hai scelto

attenzione : per un  corretto funzionamento di sddm , "sddm" deve essere incluso nel gruppo video; assicurarsi di ciò oppure semplicemnete

```
# gpasswd -a sddm video
```

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Display_manager

----------

## Suricata

Grazie per i consigli. Sul mio sistema Debian lavoro con Xfce, Gentoo lo sto installando su un HD per le prove e anche se ci vuole tempo preferisco vedere KDE. Quindi userò sddm come selettore di ambiente dekstop. Sarebbe stato utile se la guida si concludeva con l'installazione di un ambiente grafico  :Very Happy: 

Provo a seguire qui https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/it

----------

## sabayonino

La guida ti fa installare un sistema base, poi tutto il resto ci sono i wiki per conto loro.

Gentoo è scelta , la scelta è esigenza differente per ogni utente.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Main_Page

----------

## Suricata

Ho riprovato, ma alcuni problemi mi hanno bloccato.

Il comando "systemctl start sddm" dice "Failed to connect to bus: File o directory non esistente". Quindi devo certamente installare sia l'ambiente grafico che il selettore.

Ho provato "emerge --ask kde-plasma/plasma-meta", ma, al di là del "meta" che butta su tutto e qualcuno potrebbe dirmi di non farlo..., si rifiuta di fare questo ed altro perché la cartella "var" è di sola lettura.

Con chmod ho provato a cambiare i permessi in 777, ma il file system risulta montato in sola lettura. Faccio ripartire l'ambiente di installazione da USB, monto la partizione con il sistema, edito il file "fstab" e mancava la parola "defaults" (c'era solo noatime), la quale include il permesso di scrittura, oltre ad altre cose. L'aggiungo, riavvio, ma la situazione è la stessa.

Credo che non faccia per me Gentoo, occorre essere esperti e conoscere bene dettagli che non padroneggio.

Però, poter installare il sistema da sorgenti mi interessava, anche se il resto sarà con i binari. Vorrei esplorare qualche derivata Gentoo, per esempio, questa sembra andare nella direzione che potrebbe andar bene per me:

https://github.com/chiru-no/cloveros/#cloveros

----------

## sabayonino

ti arrendi troppo facilmente.

nessuno ha detto che installare Gentoo sia facile , ma nemmeno così ostica. si deve solo fare esperienza.

I dettagli che non padroneggi ora , li otterrai solo provando,sbagliando , riprovando e risbagliando ...

Sddm va installato. se lo installi prima , si porterà via qualche dipendenza .

per systemd occorre settare il profilo dedicato per semplificarsi un pò la vita

per /var non so che dirti non sapendo come hai partizionato il disco e come hai effettuato il chroot (se lavori su chroot) o un ambinte avviato.

----------

## Suricata

Ho guardato il panorama delle distro GNU-Linux basate su sorgenti, ho trovato CRUX e Source Mage, ma giusto da menzionare (insieme ad altre che nemmeno menziono), Gentoo è un riferimento famoso e solido.

CloverOS, che di fatto è un ambiente di installazione Gentoo automatizzato con degli script e che scarica i binari anziché i sorgenti (peccato...), ha funzionato. In tempi piuttosto rapidi ho rimediato un sistema con KDE, molto reattivo ed avrei potuto installare anche altri ambienti.

...il motivo per cui sono finito su Gentoo (pur essendo felicemente utilizzatore di Debian per ora) è che manomettere un binario è più semplice che manomettere un codice sorgente, dato che il primo sta su un server e viene distribuito, il secondo prevede tutto un iter, che passa sotto gli occhi di diversi sviluppatori, prima di integrare una modifica.

Mi piace l'informatica e tendo a seguire "ideali di perfezione", i sorgenti aumentano molto l'affidabilità di un sistema, quindi è un pregio che sarebbe bene fosse presente. Dal mio punto di vista, un neo è che viene introdotta più complessità, anche se didatticamente ha molto valore (ma cambiamo punto di vista).

Penso di unirmi al gruppo traduzioni italiane, così che studio meglio e traduco, con tranquillità... e nel cassetto mi tengo l'idea di uno script che potrebbe guidare l'utente che desideri Gentoo per il fatto che è source based e secondariamente per il fatto che offra molte sofisticate scelte.

Un pensiero che tanti avranno avuto

È teoricamente possibile avere una gradevole pagina html che con JavaScript (così gira ovunque) ti faccia compiere delle scelte a monte: tastiera italiana, lingua italiana, rilevare automaticamente l'hardware, abilitare per es. il parametro --opteron-sse3 se la propria CPU lo prevede, impostare automaticamente l'ora, rilevare la rete in automatico con dhcp, compilare il kernel in automatico, quali file system supportare, KDE o Gnome, ecc.

Magari si partiziona prima l'HD e poi, tramite l'app JS, specificando i nomi delle etichette con GPT (o gli UUID se la tabella delle partizioni è msdos), si indica cosa fare con ciascuna partizione (boot, sistema, swap...).

Si fa convivere il profilo più automatizzato e semplice possibile, con la possibilità di specificare tanti ulteriori dettagli. Alla fine, l'app JS presenterà un tasto 'Salva script di installazione' che genererà un download e questo file scaricato andrà aggiunto alla normale distro Gentoo, insieme a stage3, tutti file da collocare in una posizione appropriata.

Quando è tutto pronto e tutte le scelte sono definite in modo semplice, inserendo la chiavetta automaticamente si svolgono tutte le operazioni previste (compilando anche da sorgente). Se qualcosa va storto, la procedura si blocca, spiega il motivo e non si procede, ma la quasi totalità degli utenti non troveranno intoppi con le procedure automatiche (riconoscimento rete, genkernel, ecc.). Questo lascerebbe Gentoo così come è (non serve fare una derivata), ma potrebbe renderlo alla portata di tutti.Last edited by Suricata on Sat Mar 24, 2018 12:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maxxx

Io la prima volta che ho installato Gentoo (su un vecchio pc di oltre 10 anni di vita) ci ho impiegato ben 18 giorni...    :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

... forse è il record, nessuno mi ha mai battuto ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ma tra tempi di lettura e di comprensione della guida (in inglese), tempi di compilazione davvero lunghi ed errori miei vari, non è stato per niente facile, ma di sicuro è stato istruttivo e alla fine molto appagante. Non mi sono mai arreso anche se più volte ho pensato "ma che lo faccio a fare tutto questo lavoro?"... eppure "tutto questo lavoro" mi ha veramente insegnato tante cose.

La seconda installazione, su un pc nuovo", è durata mezza giornata.

----------

## oscarandrea

```
Before installing KDE related software it is recommended that several other services are set up first. Part of that is done automatically if a desktop/plasma or desktop profile is used. These services are:

    D-Bus: Enables use of the D-Bus message bus system. [...]
```

sicuro di aver installato e abilitato dbus?

comunque la prima installazione di gentoo non credo sia stata facile per nessuno, fermati un attimo, leggi tutti ciò che ti può servire e non demordere

----------

## Suricata

Ho fatto richiesta al gruppo traduttori per l'italiano, così ho modo di studiare vari aspetti di un sistema operativo Linux che a quanto pare trascuro. Non ho abilitato D-Bus...

----------

## sabayonino

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un pensiero che tanti avranno avuto
> 
> È teoricamente possibile avere una gradevole pagina html che con JavaScript (così gira ovunque, prima di scaricare o fare alcunché) ti faccia compiere delle scelte a monte: tastiera italiana, lingua italiana, rileva automaticamente l'hardware, abilita per es. il parametro --opteron-sse3 per la "mia" CPU, imposta automaticamente l'ora, rileva rete in automatico con dhcp, compila il kernel in automatico, scegli il supporto per i vari file system, installa KDE o Gnome, ecc. ecc.
> ...

 

Riposrto il passo due di Getting Started

 *Quote:*   

> There is no installation program—you're the installer.

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Ci hanno provato anni fa con un installer grafico o semi-grafico. Per quanto fosse stata buona l'intenzione è fallito.

Troppe variabili in gioco.  :Wink: 

----------

## Suricata

 *oscarandrea wrote:*   

> ps: faccio parte del team di traduzione, quale pagine hai trovato in inglese? vedrò quello che posso fare

 

Adesso sono stato abilitato anche io come traduttore  :Very Happy: 

Mi sono reso conto ora che c'è molto più materiale tradotto in italiano, perlomeno se vado qui:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Parts/it

Però, non so se a causa di un errore o per altro motivo, il link raccomandato per l'handbook pur indicando che la traduzione italiana è completa al 100% mostra solo testo in inglese:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/it

Ho posto la questione nella pagina discussione.

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> ti arrendi troppo facilmente

 

Ho allungato il tragitto, ma c'è ancora una buona probabilità che un giorno il mio sistema avrà Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## sabayonino

 *Quote:*   

> Però, non so se a causa di un errore o per altro motivo, il link raccomandato per l'handbook pur indicando che la traduzione italiana è completa al 100% mostra solo testo in inglese: 

 

perchè sono due pagine diverse (lo si denota anche dal link)

una sembra quella generale , l'altra è per amd64

ti ricordo che ci sono pagine di installazione anche altre architetture (quindi per Sparc64,x86 etc)

Vedi i "Quick links"

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Main_Page

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Main_Page/it

Ogni pagina di introduzione avrà dei contenuti in comune (quindi un bel copia/incolla) , poi ci saranno i contenuti tecnici che potranno differire di contenuto.

Mi sembra utilizzi MediaWiki , ultima versione (o una delle più recenti)

----------

## Suricata

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> perchè sono due pagine diverse (lo si denota anche dal link)
> 
> una sembra quella generale , l'altra è per amd64
> 
> 

 

I link sono diversi, ma quando apro la pagina AMD64 per tradurla, c'è un unico messaggio con una nota che dice "Per tradurre il contenuto della pagina, occorre tradurre la pagina "Handbook:Parts/it", all'indirizzo https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Parts/it", ecco come ho trovato questa connessione.

Ad ogni modo, la pagina AMD64 riporta comunque 100% tradotta in italiano e si legge solo testo inglese, quanto meno resta un'incongruenza (altre lingue, come lo spagnolo, dicono 100% ed effettivamente appare tutto tradotto).

Added url tags to keep extraneous punctuation out of the link. -- desultory

Aggiornamento: Risolto! Il codice che aggancia un manuale specifico alle parti generiche in italiano era sbagliato. Ho ricevuto il suggerimento di seguire l'esempio con il russo ed ora funziona!  :Smile: Last edited by Suricata on Sat Mar 24, 2018 11:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Suricata

In riferimento alla nota:

 *Quote:*   

> Dal 20 aprile 2017 i CD minimali ufficiali non sono in grado di avviarsi in modalità UEFI. Si avviano soltanto in modalità BIOS (MBR). I lettori che creeranno il loro sistema avviabile con UEFI devono scaricare l'ultima versione dell'ISO ibrido (LiveDVD).

 

Oggi i sistemi UEFI sono ormai il principale riferimento (almeno per ogni PC nuovo acquistato), leggere che il CD minimale ufficiale (se cui si basa il metodo principale di installazione) non supporta UEFI, mi fa chiedere se:

1) questa è una fase provvisoria e presto il supporto UEFI verrà introdotto;

2) forse si vuol abbandonare o marginalizzare il ruolo dei CD minimali a favore del LiveDVD.

Qualcuno sa qualcosa a riguardo? Grazie molto!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> 1) questa è una fase provvisoria e presto il supporto UEFI verrà introdotto;
> 
> 2) forse si vuol abbandonare o marginalizzare il ruolo dei CD minimali a favore del LiveDVD.

 

Non saprei cosa si vuole fare ma sicuramente aggiungerei la nota che esiste anche SystemRescueCD (live basata su gentoo), che e' diventata uno standard de facto questo grazie al supporto ad UEFI e al miglior supporto a schede wireless (nel wiki se ne parla solo qua).

----------

## Suricata

Benritrovati, a distanza di quasi un anno, come avevo detto, ho tradotto quasi tutto il manuale di Gentoo AMD64 in italiano (manca la parte finale "Configurare la rete").

Ho imparato tante cose (ho letto e approfondito in giro per il Web, non solo dal manuale), comunque sono fermo allo stesso errore che mi bloccò la prima volta XD

Questa volta ho usato SystemRescueCD, molto meglio lavorare tramite interfaccia grafica e disporre di GParted. Ho usato CFLAGS molto ordinarie, ho scelto OpenRC ed il profilo con KDE e plasma. Ho ricompilato tutto con il comando "emergi il mondo", mi sono affidato a genkernel. Sono sul ramo stabile. Configurate le varie impostazioni. E veniamo ai problemi:

1- Installato GRUB2, creato file EFI (questa volta ho un portatile con UEFI) dentro partizione boot, ma non ha funzionato. Però, ho risolto facendo aggiornare ad Ubuntu (installato su un'altra partizione) il suo GRUB, gentoo è stato rilevato e lo avvia. Quindi lasciamo questo problema tra parentesi.

2- Come avveniva la prima volta, mi trovo, nonostante aver installato plasma e ricompilato tutto, ad un prompt. startx non funzionava: comando non trovato. Praticamente dovevo installare xorg-server. L'ho fatto, ora il comando esiste, ma viene comunque generato un errore che dovrei andare a rivedere.

Mi sembra di capire che alla guida manchi l'installazione di un display/login manager ed anche di X11 o servizio analogo (anche se avevo capito che era incluso nel profilo scelto). Forse devo installare SDDM o XDM (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Display_manager)?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Domanda hai selto il profilo plasma ma poi hai installato plasma?

Il profilo in installa il DE ma attiva solo delle use flag (e qualche altro parametro) utili all'utilizzo e al corretto funzionamanto di plasma.

Quindi, come da guida, per installare plasma devi lanciare

```
# emerge --ask kde-plasma/plasma-meta
```

----------

## Suricata

Ora ho fatto emergere plasma (4 ore di compilazione).

Il manuale di Gentoo parla di profilo qui: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base/it#Scegliere_il_profilo_corretto e dice che viene posta una "base", ma non viene precisato che poi occorre installare plasma o gnome. Metterei una bella nota in proposito.

Il tempo di compilazione complessivo è tanto (circa 8-9 ore forse 10 e non ho ancora installato i programmi), nonostante ora dispongo di un portatile moderno (niente di pazzesco, ma comunque quad core e 8 thread, con 16 GB di ram ed SSD). Mi aspettavo fosse decisamente più veloce.

Purtroppo, startx non funziona ancora... Ecco il messaggio (con qualche pseudonimo):

 *Quote:*   

> suricata@portatile ~ $ startx
> 
> hostname: Ricerca del nome dell'host non riuscita
> 
> xauth: file /home/suricata/.serverauth.3782 non esiste
> ...

 

Dai log (senza che li riporto tutti) le informazioni vagamente utili in più che trovo sono:

 *Quote:*   

> Durante il processo di avvio di Xorg:
> 
> [...]
> 
> [   306.535] (EE) No devices detected.
> ...

 

Infine, xorg.conf è stato generato in automatico da nvidia-xconfig.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se vuoi usare startx vedi la guida, ma plasma-meta dovrebbe averti installato sddm e secondo me fai prima a configurare questo.

Per quanto riguarda la compilazione plasma si porta appresso tutte le librerie qt che sono abbastanza pesanti quindi il tempo di compilazione mi pare buono. Calcola che solo il pacchetto qtwebengine (che contiene webkit) ci mette da solo 1h30-2h.

```
# genlop -t qtwebengine

     Sat Feb  3 22:30:04 2018 >>> dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.4

       merge time: 1 hour, 48 minutes and 1 second.

     Sat Feb 24 16:00:40 2018 >>> dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.4

       merge time: 1 hour, 41 minutes and 50 seconds.

     Sat Apr 14 17:25:28 2018 >>> dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.9.5

       merge time: 2 hours, 5 minutes and 25 seconds.
```

----------

## Suricata

Grazie per la disponibilità. Ho provato prima a configurare sddm, ma il risultato è stato che il prompt di login ha iniziato a lampeggiare e non riuscivo nemmeno a scrivere le credenziali. Così, ho seguito la guida per KDE, purtroppo tra i vari passi non sono riuscito ad installare polkit. Diceva:

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to set XATTR_PAX markings -mre test/polkitbackend/.libs/polkitbackendjsauthoritytest.

 

Il resto non ha comunicato errori. Però, se avvio mi trovo sempre il prompt che lampeggia, la pressione di un tasto qualche volta viene intercettata, ma spesso persa. Riesco a scrivere il nome utente perché lo vedo, ma la password (che è invisibile) non ho idea di quali lettere prende o meno e posso solo spegnere.

Forse devo ricompilare il mondo con le USE flag variate, c'è stata qualche variazione...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che scheda video usi? Io ho avuto dei problemi simili con alcune versioni nvidia.

----------

## Suricata

Ho una nVidia GeForce MX150 con 2 GB GDDR5 che funziona su Kubuntu con i driver proprietari 384.111. C'è anche una Intel UHD integrata.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> Ho una nVidia GeForce MX150 con 2 GB GDDR5 che funziona su Kubuntu con i driver proprietari 384.111. C'è anche una Intel UHD integrata.

 

E quali versione di driver hai installato su gentoo?

----------

## Suricata

Qui (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers/it) si parla di problemi di intermittenza con l'inizializzazione di nvidia. Per risolverli occorre intervenire sulla configurazione del kernel. Io credo di riprendermi una bella pausa, prima di tornare a smanettare su gentoo...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato guisto a fare io downgrad del driver nvidia alla versione 384.130 (emerge -u =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-384.130)?

----------

## Suricata

Mi è sembrato opportuno ripercorrere queste pagine wiki:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SDDM

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers/it

e rispettare precisamente tutte le direttive per il kernel, stando al mio caso specifico, poi l'ho ricompilato.

Purtroppo, la situazione ora è che come parte gentoo lo schermo resta nero, nessun testo, nulla di nulla, finché non spengo forzatamente. Secondo me il framebuffer che diceva di disabilitare ha portato a nessun supporto per il framebuffer e non è in grado di farmi vedere più nulla. Dovrò pur abilitare qualcosa.

Se riesco a fare qualche passo avanti, posso pormi il problema della versione nvidia, ma tra prompt lampeggiante e schermo nero, credo di avere un problema ancora prima. Ora dovrei trovare il framebuffer giusto...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> Purtroppo, la situazione ora è che come parte gentoo lo schermo resta nero, nessun testo, nulla di nulla, finché non spengo forzatamente. Secondo me il framebuffer che diceva di disabilitare ha portato a nessun supporto per il framebuffer e non è in grado di farmi vedere più nulla. Dovrò pur abilitare qualcosa.
> 
> Se riesco a fare qualche passo avanti, posso pormi il problema della versione nvidia, ma tra prompt lampeggiante e schermo nero, credo di avere un problema ancora prima. Ora dovrei trovare il framebuffer giusto...

 

Non capisco, lo schermo resta nero ma arrivi alla schermata di login?

Per il framebuffer e nvidia leggi qui

----------

## Suricata

Tempo fa il login lampeggiava, dopo aver ricompilato il kernel (disattivando opzioni date come problematiche con nvidia), lo schermo è poi rimasto nero e basta.

Dunque, ho riattivato il supporto al framebuffer, in particolare queste voci:

- Mark VGA/VBE/EFI FB as generic system framebuffer

- Simple framebuffer support

- EFI-based framebuffer support

Adesso le scritte compaiono di nuovo, ma non arrivo più nemmeno al login a causa di questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> >> Determining root device...
> 
> !! Could not find the root block device in UUID=1111-11-11-1111

 

L'UUID è corretto (ho controllato fstab ed usato il comando blkid), prima funzionava (almeno fino al login), ora proprio non capisco cosa gli prende...

Ho dato un'occhiata anche a Funtoo, mi sembra più guidato e orientato ad un funzionamento senza intoppi. Se non trovo più idee, riparto daccapo con quello.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima domanda hai usato genkernel o hai compilato manualmente il kernel?

No e' che attivando le nuove voci hai disabilitato altro nella configurazione del kernel (o non sei partito dal vecchio .config)?

----------

## Suricata

Usavo genkernel, ma con l'opzione --menuconfig che permette di personalizzare le opzioni automaticamente generate. Ho eliminato ogni vecchia configurazione e sono partito daccapo. Ho specificato alcune scelte: dato un nome host, tolta ibernazione, tolti AMD MCE features e AMD microcode loading support (dato che ho Intel), tolto bootup logo Linux (non mi piace), tolto Firewire e varie voci ATI. Inserito supporto nativo anziché come modulo per USB3 ed ext4. Levato - per evitare il login che lampeggia - nVidia FB support e messe le voci indicate nei post precedenti per il framebuffer. Inoltre, usavo genkernel specificando solo bzImage e initramfs, dato che i moduli li aveva già creati e risparmiavo tempo senza ricompilarli ogni volta, ma credo che ciò crei problemi e così sono tornato a dire 'all'.

Il risultato adesso è che torna di nuovo fino al login, ma lampeggia... Dovrei provare a togliere dal precedente config "CONFIG_FB_EFI" come indicato (ma l'ho dimenticato) ed anche levare i Nouveau. Funtoo usa i sorgenti kernel di Debian perché ritenuti maggiormente stabili. Credo che Funtoo ha un "taglio" più accomodante, lo dovrò provare.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se li hai inseriti come moduli puoi anche provare a metterli nella blacklist senza dovere ricompilare il kernel.

----------

## Suricata

 *Quote:*   

> Hai provato guisto a fare il downgrad del driver nvidia alla versione 384.130 (emerge -u =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-384.130)?

 

Ho sistemato gli ultimi parametri, disattivato Nouveau e ricompilato tutto (kernel e moduli). Installato i driver versione 384.130 (downgrade rispetto ai 390) ed il login testuale lampeggia ancora con l'enorme difficoltà a scrivere del testo e così non faccio nemmeno accesso. Credo di non proseguire con i tentativi. Grazie per i consigli.

----------

## Suricata

Voglio raccontare anche questo: ho provato tutto daccapo con Funtoo (che in realtà è praticamente Gentoo con alcune scelte predefinite differenti). Purtroppo, sono andato comunque incontro ad un kernel panic di cui esistono discussioni sulla sua risoluzione, ma richiedono la modifica di parametri di configurazione per il kernel. A questo punto, tanto vale insistere con Gentoo. Funtoo probabilmente semplifica qualcosa, ma non mi pare dia particolari garanzie che tutto fili liscio come speravo.

Aggiungo anche che i vari problemi che ho avuto credo siano influenzati da un hardware molto recente che mi ritrovo (UEFI, recente nvidia per portatili, CPU intel 8° generazione...). Probabilmente con un hardware più "stagionato" sarebbe filato liscio sia Gentoo che Funtoo.

Una cosa che proprio mi ha lasciato spiazzato e non ho compreso è che sia Gentoo che Funtoo non hanno installato il bootloader (ho seguito la guida per grub2 e poi ho provato anche efibootmgr). Ho fatto vari tentativi e letture e ciò mi ha portato a pormi varie domande che difficilmente trovo sul Web. Però, non penso sia questa la discussione adatta per parlare dell'avvio in UEFI, ma vorrei farlo, vedo se trovo una sezione idonea.

----------

## sabayonino

Scusa Suricata , ma perchè non parti con una configurazione di un kernel funzionante , magari quella utilizzata dalla live o dal sistema host e poi con il tempo ne affini la configurazione ?

Tieni quella funzionante sempre pronta da richiamare in caso di malfunzionamento e utilizzi le altre per l'ottimizzazione e vari esperimenti

----------

## Suricata

Un kernel del tutto funzionante non l'ho mai avuto: o c'erano problemi con la partizione root, o il login testuale lampeggiava guastando anche la possibilità di scrivere da tastiera, o schermi neri. Ho usato debian-sources (senza modificare nulla) proposto di default da Funtoo, ma si è verificato il primo problema (che forse è connesso ad una sballata installazione del bootloader, per questo volevo approfondire bene UEFI). Anche con Gentoo, l'uso di genkernel portava a problemi con alcune schede nvidia (temo di rientrare in questo caso) e dovevo intervenire configurando comunque qualcosa.

Per usare il kernel della distro live non so esattamente come si fa, però l'obiettivo era proprio fare una corretta compilazione, tanto le prove successive sarebbero poi compilazioni e compilazioni (ho una partizione con Kubuntu con cui lavoro, quindi quella dedicata a Gentoo/Funtoo è già di prova). Sono sempre partito da scelte totalmente o comunque molto predefinite.

----------

## sabayonino

dalla live , utilizzando la configurazione del kernel in uso (non sto "parlando" di sorgenti)

se non ci sono modifiche strutturali enormi , copi la configurazione caricata in memoria

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz > il-tuo-file-di-conf
```

fai tutti i passsaggi per il chroot (il tuo file deve essere accessibile)

```
# genekernel --install --kernel-config=/il/tuo/file/di/conf all
```

se vuoi cambiare qualcosa , aggiungici --menuconfig

se la compilazione del kernel va bene , te lo trovi installato in /boot , aggiorna il grub

ovviamente se sei in EFI , adatta il grub ad EFI

se riesci a fare il boot  , poi puoi utilizzare un kernel di test

```
# genekernel --install --bla --bla --bla --kernname=test1 --bla --bla
```

con --kernname , aggiungi un suffisso all'immagine kernel (dello stesso kernel) che puoi avviare al boot 

Dovresti poi avere in /boot ad esempio qualcosa di simile 

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.15.11-gentoo

kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.15.11-gentoo

kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.15.11-test1

initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.15.11-test1

Sono 4 kernel con le stesse sorgenti ma con configurazioni diverse

Un suggerimento potrebbe essere quello di utilizzare il kernel di una live gentoo e di systemrescuecd , che come patch e configurazioni sono molto più simili , ovviamente se partono da live

a genkernel se passi --saveconfig , ti salva la configurazione da te modificata in /etc/kernels e la puoi richiamare quando vuoi (opzione --kernel-config=...)

anche se parti con un kernel ciccione e non sei amante dell'initramfs puoi sorvolare , con il tempo pezzo dopo pezzo te lo sistemi come vuoi , ma tieni sempre un kernel funzionante

----------

## Suricata

Grazie per le indicazioni. Ho provato a seguire questa procedura, ricompilando diverse volte. Però, ultimamente sono bloccato su un errore capitato con una certa frequenza anche ad altri utenti:

 *Quote:*   

> >> Determining root device...
> 
> !! Could not find the root block device in UUID=abcd...

 

Intanto ho risolto un precedente problema (che comunque non mi ha mai realmente bloccato grazie a Grub2 di Ubuntu):

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> Una cosa che proprio mi ha lasciato spiazzato e non ho compreso è che sia Gentoo che Funtoo non hanno installato il bootloader (ho seguito la guida per grub2 e poi ho provato anche efibootmgr). Ho fatto vari tentativi e letture e ciò mi ha portato a pormi varie domande che difficilmente trovo sul Web.

 

Ora ho compreso che la partizione ESP (EFI System Partition) raccoglie dei file .efi che vengono avviati da UEFI della scheda madre. La scheda madre permette di creare voci che puntano ad uno di questi file .efi -- Grub2 crea un file .efi che porta all'esecuzione di grub2 caricato sulla partizione radice (/) nella posizione /boot -- Le voci in Grub2 avviano il kernel, non ho ben compreso se avvia initramfs-qualcosa o kernel-qualcosa, dato che rileva automaticamente i kernel presenti. Però, da qui il kernel viene avviato.

Ora si presenta insistentemente il problema di cui sopra. Ho letto le discussioni aperte, ma non hanno risolto il mio caso, posso garantire che: ext4 è compilato in modo nativo nel kernel e non come modulo

 sono partito dal file config di una distro che si avvia senza problemi (Nixos USB Live)

 il file fstab è corretto e lo riporto di seguito

 ho compilato il kernel sia specificando (che non) una voce con root=UUID=abcd... (solitamente non richiesto)

 escludo l'ipotesi che la partizione sia corrotta o guasta (si tratta di un SSD nuovo e la partizione è stata creata "fresca" prima di iniziare questi tentativi, inoltre è leggibile da Ubuntu senza problemi) *fstab di Suricata wrote:*   

> UUID=abcd...  /  ext4  noatime  0  1
> 
> UUID=xyz  /boot/ESP  vfat  noauto,umask=0077,noatime  0  2
> 
> UUID=kkk  /mnt/Windows  ntfs-3g  defaults,noatime  0  2

 

Probabilmente mi manca di capire gli esatti requisiti di un kernel affinché parta con la partizione radice desiderata. In ogni caso, non so più cosa tentare e per ogni tentativo devo ricompilare tutto il kernel con i suoi moduli...

In merito al problema:

 *Suricata wrote:*   

> il login testuale lampeggiava guastando anche la possibilità di scrivere da tastiera

 Direttamente dal sito nvidia http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/132530/en-us si segnala un bug -- flickering occasionale su X server -- ampiamente (ma non del tutto) risolto con la versione dei driver 390.42 ed ulteriormente corretto con la versione 390.48 -- Il login lampeggiante l'ho avuto anche su Nixos, però la versione dei driver era proprio la 390.48   :Shocked:  .

----------

